# Socionics: Typology - Small Groups by Grigory Reinin



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Socionics - the16types.info - Socionics: Typology - Small Groups - Reinin's Book (Translation required)

"A psychologist's expertise is revealed primarily in discerning people's characters, their motives, problems, fears and behavioral reactions. I believe that Socionics helps its practitioners to considerably progress in this direction and widen the horizons of psychology as a science in general. On the other hand, Socionics – and here I absolutely agree with Igor Kalinauskas - is a science of banalities. But the knowledge of the banal, behavioral stereotypes, of standard reactions and standard scenarios in relationships, helps to sort through and set these things aside when dealing with people and their problems." 

This book includes the history of Socionics, an explanation of Reinin dichotomies, Kalinauskas' Steering Wheel, yet another view on IM elements, and much more.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/3275-The-Wheel-of-Kalinauskas

http://www.socionics.com/advan/wheel.html

"The Wheel of Kalinauskas is an archaic and primitive (often even incorrect) interpretation of the Model A. It is almost extinct among Russian socionists, but I see that Sergei Ganin from www.socionics.com wants to sell this unsalable stock in the West. Good luck, Mr. Ganin!"


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

what u like to discuss?


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> what u like to discuss?


Anything you find interesting in that book. I personally was interested in finding out whether he has contributed to Socionics (besides the mathematical part of Reinin dichotomies) or not. He seems to have a mathematical/"instumental" approach to Socionics, which makes me very sceptical.

This is his description of IM elements. They are quite similar to Jung's descriptions, but they contradict Aushra's definitions of information aspects. For example, Reinin's objective logic would be static, and his objective sensing would be static and dynamic.

Subjective logic. It is my own logic, my understanding, explanation, description, concept, and theory of things. It is my hierarchy of notions of the things that are closer or farther, higher or lower. It is what I was taught, my view of this world, my world outlook. It includes my education, i.e. the system of my ideas and my schooling.

Objective logic. Logic of the objective world - objective circumstances, facts. Example: the day began and it started raining. Systems, statistics. Event queue. Example: “I am late for work because the bridge collapsed". Laws, political policies of the government, stamps in the passport, traffic laws, prices, private summerhouse property, my territory, and design drawing of a unit. Thinking objectively people usually ask: “I want to know the reality of the matter.” 

Subjective intuition. The inner harmony. A state, a mood, and a sense of time. Personal evaluation of events, of people's actions and morals.

Objective intuition. The order of events from the beginning to the end, i.e. the sets of events known beforehand, the schedule. Potential opportunities. Behavior program, the way of life, the rhythm of life. Scenario of any action, acting in accordance to predetermined scenario.

Subjective sensoring. My inner feelings: gustatory sense, tactile sensoring, and sexual sensoring. State of health. Ability to discern between the pleasant and the unpleasant.

Objective sensoring. It is the form, the action, the motion, the act, the appearance, the gestures and the mimics. It is the person’s will.

Subjective ethics. It is my attitude to people. It is the liking/disliking of people/things. It is the emotions I experience.

Objective ethics. It is the external relationship, the relationships between other people and their attitude towards me. It is the emotions of other people.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can't read the book, because the admin on there screwed with my permissions.

Those don't seem like very good element descriptions. Comparisons are always subjective.


----------

